# Seagate 1.5TB Drive Review



## baligavinod (Sep 27, 2008)

*www.xcpus.com/GetDoc.aspx?doc=73&page=1



> The 1.5TB Barracuda is an impressive drive by any standards.  It has surpassed my expectations.  The capacity is second to none, and the performance comes close to the legendary Velociraptor (even besting it in some tests).  The price is also surprisingly competitive for such a new product.
> 
> With Solid State Drives nipping at the heels of traditional drives I think Seagate is moving in the right direction by going for an ultimate capacity/price/performance mix that will appeal to a lot of people.  If you're looking for a single drive to use for boot + storage, the 1.5TB Barracuda is a solid buy.  If you have more budget, you might want to look at a Velociraptor for a boot drive and a Barracuda 1.5TB drive for storage (since the Barracuda couldn't match the Velociraptor for seek time, as expected).


----------



## baligavinod (Sep 29, 2008)

Does anyone have an idea on its price in India ?

- Vinod


----------



## tysoninthebox (Nov 28, 2008)

baligavinod said:


> Does anyone have an idea on its price in India ?
> 
> - Vinod


 
With a 5-year warranty, this drive is priced at Rs.8,250 + VAT

source:techtree.com


----------

